# Room in Spain



## mep (Jan 4, 2008)

I have just returned from Spain (without Motorhome) staying at La Manga and whilst driving around found many campsites in the region, all looked very full, i intend to travel back to Spain in May and June with the Motorhome.
Will there be space?
Do all the motorhomers who went south for Summer come back with their Motorhomes leaving room for other travellers.? or will it be a stuggle to find free spaces?
Mick


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Most will be gone by may . Spanish will not arrive until late julio/agosto then you will not want to be there,


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mick
You are definitely coming at the right time.....as silversurfa says, they will mostly all be gone then.
The sites will be fairly quiet and you will have plenty of choice..........just get away before July.
It may seem strange to people living in the UK but my van usually doesn't move off our carpark in July and August......too hot....too crowded........unless I have to travel to the UK....like 2 years ago for a family wedding.......when I have to set off in the evening to try to leave the heat of Andalucia behind as soon as possible !
Have a great holiday !

Lynda


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Nearly all the Brits and other northern Europeans leave the Spanish sites just before Easter as the sites become full of Spanish.

It is a fantastic noisy experience being on a site at Easter but sadly everyone seems to be afraid of a little bit of life after overwintering in the tranquility of long lie ins and afternoon naps only getting up to sweep the leaves off their grass matting.

Sorry if that sounds a bit harsh but it is generally true ! I would like a pound for everytime I have heard someone saying they were leaving....." because the Spanish are coming. "

After Easter you will be very unlikely to have any trouble getting on any site.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Easter (semana santa ?) is one of the best times to be in Spain. Anyone who is lucky enough to be there should make a point of going to see one of the big parades, can be quite spooky. Anyone know when they have the big bonfires event in Valencia ?. I think it's called the "falles", have seen it on tv but would love to be there.


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*falles*

15th to the 19th March


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

The main night of the "crema" burning of the Fallas is on March19th but it all starts with fiestas from March 1st . If you are here from 1 st to 19th march make sure you get to the "placa de Ayunimiento" opposite the railway station at 2 pm every afternoon.
The locals try thier hardest to blow up the main square it is well worth a visit but very very busy get there by 1 pm if poss and dont even think of going on 17/18/or 19 its manic.
Note of caution carry only essentials lots of pick pockets around also be very wary of people on mobile phones other than that enjoy !


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We have been twice to the Fallas, once on the 18th and once on the 19th.

It is seriously not for the fainthearted but a Spanish experience not to be missed.

But beware............it's full of Spanish


----------



## mep (Jan 4, 2008)

regards hogans comment 
"also be very wary of people on mobile phones other than that enjoy !"
Whats with the mobile phone ?
I have heard of watching your mobile is not stolen but whats with people using a mobile ?


----------

